# IntelliJhat sich seltsam verändert



## import java.dev.org (19. Jul 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe heute IntelliJ geöffnet, und alle meine Einstellungen waren weg, also falsche "Farbe", Codeeinrückung, usw., einfach alle Einstellungen auf Standard.
Ich habe IntelliJ dann geschlossen und wieder geöffnet und es war wieder normal, bis auf das Fenster in dem der Code angezeigt wird. Das war "hell" ich hab als Farbe eigentlich "Dunkel" eingestellt, und sonst war auch alles Dunkel.
Außerdem verwende ich Maven. Das konnte man immer von der rechten Seite aus aufklappen, jetzt nicht mehr, da ist einfach keine Leiste mehr wie vorher, wo "Maven" drinn stand.

Inzwischen hab ich IntelliJ schon mehrmals geschlossen und wieder geöffnet... Ich weiß nicht wie ich das wieder zurückändern soll... Außerdem werden einige Befehle nicht mehr erkannt, (falls sich jmd mit PluginProgrammierung für Minecraft auskennt: @EventHandler wird unterstrichen)

Bitte helft mir, ich brauche besonders Maven unbedingt!

Typ


----------



## import java.dev.org (19. Jul 2016)

Problem gelöst! Das "weiß bleibt, aber immerhin hab ich maven wieder xD


----------

